# Go Lean Cereal



## mike456 (Jul 22, 2006)

Anyone every heard of it, is it good?

I been eating it for a while it has 13g of protein, and 10g of fiber, at 140 calories... any comments?


----------



## maxpro2 (Jul 22, 2006)

by Kashi? That stuff gives me crazy gas.

I think there is a decent amount of sugar in there, but its prob one of the better cereals you can get.


----------



## 911=InsideJob (Jul 22, 2006)

I remember buying that once at Trader Joe's when they didn't have the cereal I usually get, the apple flavored granola cereal.  _Go Lean_  tastes pretty good,  almost like caramel popcorn exept its made out of all types of healthy grains- loaded with protien and fiber like you said.  

The reason I didn't get it after was because after each time I eat it, it tastes like I just ate lots of candy or something.  I prefer the granola ceral.  But if you wanna get the _Go Lean _ cereal, then yeah, that stuff tastes good.


----------



## fufu (Jul 22, 2006)

I actually had some this morning. The flax&almond kind. I'll have it once every couple weeks, I like to stick to oats and whey though.


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 22, 2006)

I like the cruchy go lean cereal


----------



## GoLdeN M 07 (Jul 22, 2006)

Ok first of all, ur not gonna get big eating low fat foods. You a lot of EFAs in ur diet.


----------



## mike456 (Jul 22, 2006)

GoLdeN M 07 said:
			
		

> Ok first of all, ur not gonna get big eating low fat foods. You a lot of EFAs in ur diet.


Who said I don't have EFAs in my diet, and who said I want to get big?


----------



## mike456 (Jul 22, 2006)

MWpro said:
			
		

> by Kashi? That stuff gives me crazy gas.
> 
> I think there is a decent amount of sugar in there, but its prob one of the better cereals you can get.


yea lol I been taking a crapper alot more often


----------



## mike456 (Jul 22, 2006)

The one I eat does not taste too sweet, to be honest it looks like rabbit food. But it is ok.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 23, 2006)

Kashi Go lean Crunch is my favorite cereal but unfortunately I have recently discovered I am allergic to soy so I can't eat it anymore 

It's a decent cereal though unless you are on a strict cut.


----------



## fufu (Jul 23, 2006)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Kashi Go lean Crunch is my favorite cereal but unfortunately I have recently discovered I am allergic to soy so I can't eat it anymore
> 
> It's a decent cereal though unless you are on a strict cut.



I would eat it more frequently if there wasn't the sugar content that there is. Not alot, but still, enough for me to eat something else.


----------



## 19-chief (Jul 23, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> I would eat it more frequently if there wasn't the sugar content that there is. Not alot, but still, enough for me to eat something else.


is this a lot of sugar?


----------



## mike456 (Jul 23, 2006)

19-chief said:
			
		

> is this a lot of sugar?


the one that I have is the one on the rights, only 6g sugar, I don't think that is alot. At 140calories with 13g protein, and 10g fiber, I think it is great.


----------



## 911=InsideJob (Jul 23, 2006)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Kashi Go lean Crunch is my favorite cereal but unfortunately I have recently discovered I am allergic to soy so I can't eat it anymore
> 
> It's a decent cereal though unless you are on a strict cut.




Oh yeah!  That's why I didnt want to eat _Go Lean_ anymore, because of how much soy protien it has.  Scared it might lower my testosterone.  Not sure if thats true or not but dont want to take any chances.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 23, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> I would eat it more frequently if there wasn't the sugar content that there is. Not alot, but still, enough for me to eat something else.


The fiber and fat will slow that small amount of sugar down.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 23, 2006)

911=InsideJob said:
			
		

> Oh yeah!  That's why I didnt want to eat _Go Lean_ anymore, because of how much soy protien it has.  Scared it might lower my testosterone.  Not sure if thats true or not but dont want to take any chances.



Soy has a theory that it mimics estrogen.  It won't lower your testosterone.


----------



## 911=InsideJob (Jul 23, 2006)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Soy has a theory that it mimics estrogen.  It won't lower your testosterone.




That's even worse!


----------



## fufu (Jul 23, 2006)

19-chief said:
			
		

> is this a lot of sugar?



I don't know, I can't read that.


----------



## spike2007 (Jul 24, 2006)

well the taste isnt the best. I eat it whenever i dont feel like cottage cheese pancakes but in my mind its still cereal and that just doesnt seem like a good meal to me.


----------



## crazy_enough (Jul 24, 2006)

YUMMM!!


Half a cup of that Kashi go lean on sf ff yogurt and im in heaven!!!!


----------



## leg_press (Jul 27, 2006)

I love shredded wheat, nothing but whole grain, loads of fibre. mmmmm, I have the ones with the fruit fillin thu, which does have a minimal amount of sugar.


----------



## drew_c (Aug 24, 2006)

Jodi said:


> Kashi Go lean Crunch is my favorite cereal but unfortunately I have recently discovered I am allergic to soy so I can't eat it anymore
> 
> It's a decent cereal though unless you are on a strict cut.



I read this thread last night and it made me quite hungry. Picked up some Go Lean Crunch and had 2.5 cups for my 2nd meal of the day and I must say it was great. The original plan was only a cup so I know I won't be buying it again, especially after I looked at the sugar content 

Great cereal though and it felt like a nice carb fill-up. I ate it post cardio and pre-lifting today so we'll see how that goes.

Very filling too, or that's probably because I ate 2 1/2 cups of it.. more cereal than I've eaten at once in a longggg time

Also, I was already a huge fan of all the other Kashi cereals but I limit them to a couple servings a month, even though they are not incredibly bad I can find better ways to fill out my macros


----------



## GoalGetter (Aug 24, 2006)

what is the deal with everyone freaking out over 6 grams of sugar in this cereal? It's trivial in the grand scheme of things. And it's got tons of fiber and healthy ingredients.

if you're going to sit there and eat the whole box in one sitting yeah I'd be concerned, but if you're having one serving, i don't see what the big deal is.


----------



## NeilPearson (Aug 24, 2006)

GoalGetter said:


> what is the deal with everyone freaking out over 6 grams of sugar in this cereal? It's trivial in the grand scheme of things. And it's got tons of fiber and healthy ingredients.
> 
> if you're going to sit there and eat the whole box in one sitting yeah I'd be concerned, but if you're having one serving, i don't see what the big deal is.



I had 2 servings for breakfast... and I 'll probably do the same tomorrow


----------



## GoalGetter (Aug 24, 2006)

NeilPearson said:


> I had 2 servings for breakfast... and I 'll probably do the same tomorrow



And for your day's totals, how much sugar do you get in? I mean, cause even then it's just 12 grams (you get more sugar from eating one apple).

i could understand the "haters" if the cereal in question were Captain Crunch or some other high-sugar cereal.


----------



## NeilPearson (Aug 24, 2006)

GoalGetter said:


> And for your day's totals, how much sugar do you get in? I mean, cause even then it's just 12 grams (you get more sugar from eating one apple).
> 
> i could understand the "haters" if the cereal in question were Captain Crunch or some other high-sugar cereal.




Yesterday, I had 94 grams of sugar.  The skim milk I pour on my Go-Lean has more sugar in it than the Go-Lean does.


----------



## drew_c (Aug 24, 2006)

GoalGetter said:


> what is the deal with everyone freaking out over 6 grams of sugar in this cereal? It's trivial in the grand scheme of things. And it's got tons of fiber and healthy ingredients.
> 
> if you're going to sit there and eat the whole box in one sitting yeah I'd be concerned, but if you're having one serving, i don't see what the big deal is.



Well personally I am just at the last end of a cut and it just seemed a little too much of a treat. I love all their cereals though and they just sent me an email offering free samples of their new granola bar so I suppose I'll have to eat that too before I write them off


----------



## GoalGetter (Aug 25, 2006)

drew_c said:


> Well personally I am just at the last end of a cut and it just seemed a little too much of a treat. I love all their cereals though and they just sent me *an email offering free samples of their new granola bar* so I suppose I'll have to eat that too before I write them off




woah woah woah! SEND ME THAT EMAIL! I want free kashi bars!  hahahaha!


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 25, 2006)

ditto


----------



## drew_c (Aug 25, 2006)

Sorry, shoulda thrown the link in...

Get your free Kashi here !! 

(really)


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 25, 2006)

Sign Canada always gets jobbed.


----------



## GoalGetter (Aug 25, 2006)

Speaking of cereals - anyone try this one yet? Kashi Vive


----------



## KelJu (Aug 29, 2006)

MWpro said:


> by Kashi? That stuff gives me crazy gas.
> 
> I think there is a decent amount of sugar in there, but its prob one of the better cereals you can get.



 
I was blowing some of the most glorious farts of my entire life when I was eating that stuff.


----------

